# Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream Ale



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

*Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream Ale*

A bit of an odd collection, but these are what I grabbed yesterday to try at a cookout my brother was having. Overall, I'm not much into beer..or alcohol of any type really. I will sometimes pick up some random six packs to try or grab something if it catches my interest. This won't be a review in the sense of picking out tiny nuances of flavor and scent, but just a general thought from my experiences with each of these last night.

So as I was browsing one of the larger package stores within a somewhat reasonable distance from my house, I decided to randomly grab some flavors that caught my eye. I settled on these four, and figured I'd give a quick once over of each of them here. I don't have photos from last night, but will be adding stock pictures to the post.

*Rogue Voodoo Doughnut Chocolate, Peanut Butter and Banana Ale
*









Let me start by saying I had high hopes for this to be enjoyable. Previouslly I did like the Big Gruesome Choc & PB, though I found it a bit darker than I had anticipated. I was hoping the addition of the "banana" would lighten the flavors up. On the first few sips, the peanut butter was strong and made it nice and creamy tasting...After that, everything just seemed to fall apart. Each sip became darker and darker, and the flavors become more and more undetectable. By the time I stopped, it was more of a burnt pot of roasting cocoa and peanut butter than a smooth mixture of the two flavors. I never once detected any mixture of banana in the beer, as I think it was brewed far too dark for a delicate flavor to be able to show through.

*Coconut Cream Ale*
I don't have a picture of this..as I can't even recall what brand it was. Considering the cashier at the store wasn't aware they had it in stock either, I'm guessing it is either new..or not a popular purchase. It literally erupted like a volcano as soon as I opened the bottle, spewing foam all over my brother's kitchen floor. I managed to pour a bit into three glasses. (My wife, my brother and myself were tasting each.) and set the bottle down. It continued to ooze foam from the bottle the entire time we tasted..Not an enjoyable experience at all. The flavor was a bit interesting, and I could pick up the dry/roasted unsweet coconut flavor. It wasn't completely terrible, but the head of the beer would not settle and the foam was just not pleasant tasting. It really threw off what could've been an at least drinkable product.

*Wells Banana Bread Beer*








Let me start by saying...this smelled DELICIOUS. The first notes of the scent were exactly that of fresh baked banana bread, and then a hint of tartness from the beer behind it. This is a malt, and it works wonderfully with the flavors. It offers just enough sweetness to give the impression of the banana bread, and the lack of sour/tartness makes it smooth and enjoyable. Crisp and clean tasting, and something I could see having now and again - especially paired with certain deserts that would compliment that banana bread/malty combination.

*The Duck Rabbit Milk Stout*








Easily my favorite out of the four we sampled, followed by the Wells. This was the only six pack I purchased, as the rest were in larger single bottles. The addition of the lactose to the stout makes a complete difference from previous stout beers I've drank. It smooths everything out wonderfully, takes that slight bitter edge away and really makes some of the flavors that can be lost explode. Cream, coffee and bittersweet cocoa blended really well. The head was a dark tan and stayed thick throughout the glass. Without a doubt this is something I will be picking up more regularly, as I think the flavors will compliment some cigars extremely well.

I suggest to those who might not have tried them and can find them, give both the Wells and Duck Rabbit a try. Again, I'm not an experienced beer drinker..especially when it comes to darker stouts. However, out of all of those that I have tried so far I've found this one to be my favorite and one that I will knowingly revisit often. The Wells is a bit malty to me, but it isn't overpowering. The flavors stay nice and smooth and never outweigh each other.

Perhaps as I delve deeper into beers, I can get a bit better at reviewing and tasting notes as I'm trying to do with cigars. I just don't find myself often reaching for them, so it's fewer and far between.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Great reviews, I was curious about the Wells. I'm a milk stout fan and will look for Duck Rabbit. If you have it in your area, Left Hand Milk Stout is good, but LH Nitro milk stout is even better!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Both LH and the Nitro were avaliable..I just went with the Duck Rabbit because it was the cheaper of the three. Next time around I'll give the others a try.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

I need to try one of the peanut butter ones so bad


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Gotta admit I couldn't finish the rouge voodoo beer. Bad aftertaste for me


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Never tried on of those rogue "doughnut" flavors just seemed to gimmicky. I've had the duck rabbit before and enjoyed it. They are out of North Carolina not sure if they have National distribution. I love banana bread, gonna keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

I second the left hand nitro milk stout. Make sure you pour it hard. Like... open the bottle and go with a straight down vertical bottle pour into the center of a pint glass. Don't sally it with any angle. It won't overflow.

My wife freaked out because she thought I was going to make a huge mess.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Thanks for the reviews, always been curious about the banana bread beer.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Duck Rabbit Milk Stout, Rogue Voodoo Doughnut, Banana Bread Beer & Coconut Cream*

Mix the Wells with some Young's chocolate stout. Deeeeeeelish


----------

